# American Fuzzy Lop Rabbit for spinning?



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

X-posted on the Fiber Board:

My son has wanted a pet rabbit for a couple of years now, and, when you're only seven, that's really saying something. I like for all of our animals to serve some practical purpose so I was considering a fiber rabbit. I had wanted a French Angora but everyone keeps telling me that they're a tremendous amount of work and no one has them locally anyway.

The woman whose nubian buck I use for stud services breeds American Fuzzy Lop Rabbits with pedigrees and everything. She even has a little doe that she's willing to hold for me until just before Christmas. Apparently this breed was derived from a cross between a Holland Lop and a French Angora.

Does anyone know if I could use Fuzzy Lops for spinning? I can't find anything on the web. I know that you CAN use fur from a multitude of non-traditional fiber animals. The American Fuzzy Lop's fibers are to be a minimum of 1 & 3/4 inches long all over their bodies.

Thanks,

RedTartan


----------



## Somerhill (Dec 13, 2005)

You can spin anything that is long enough. I've seen yarn made from Jersey Woolies- its OK. I think it would shed a lot, but that'sjust an educated guess. You'd not get much fiber at a time, but maybe you won't spin as much as I do. 
French angoras are NOT a lot of work. If they were, I'd not be raising them and Satin Angoras too, working fulltime, and running a farm and fiber business. I'm actually kinda lazy.  They are more work than a normal furred rabbit. I doubt that they are any more work than a JW or Fuzzy, though. 
There is a show this weekend at the Cuyahoga Cty fairgrounds - 164 Eastland Rd, Berea, Ohio. There will be FA, SA and EA exhibitors there on Saturday, and a few of them there on Sunday. There is a Fuzzy Lop specialty show on Saturday, so should be LOTS of them to look at. Jersey Woolies will be shown both days, too. 
If you happen to come, be sure to look me up and say HI. All of us angora breeders know eachother, so just ask around.  
Lisa


----------



## KimTN (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi,
I would go with the angora. I have had fuzzy lops and used their wool for spinning, but they are the same work as an angora with less of a return. Besides, the angoras are not that much work. I have English angoras and people say that they are the worse angora to keep up, but I don't find them difficult at all. I have one satin angora and she is no trouble at all. The angoras have a very gentle nature like the fuzzy lops and make nice pets.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Okay, here's what's happened:

I did some research on Fuzzy Lops and decided that they'd do. I'll probably blend them with something else. Mostly it will just be a novelty thing. My son will probably enjoy having mittens made from his pet

Another good thing is that this is a pedigreed rabbit. Apparently there aren't a lot of Fuzzy Lops in this area because Britt (the buck lady with the rabbits) sells all of hers for $35 apiece and she doesn't even have to advertise them. Everything goes by word of mouth. When I told her that I might breed the rabbit, she offered me a free orange buck! Woohoo! She only has room for show stock and he hurt his tooth and would be disqualified now.

So I'm getting two pedigreed American Fuzzy Lops (a broken auburn doe and an orange buck) for $35 and she'll even hold them for me until Christmas!

Now I have to learn about rabbits...

RedTartan


----------



## Somerhill (Dec 13, 2005)

Cool! Have fun with them. Be sure to post a picture of your first yarn project. 
Lisa


----------



## Reauxman (Sep 14, 2002)

I doubt that JW's are the same amount of work as angoras. I'm going onto my second year with woolys and can honestly say that I don't groom except the day before a show. 

I breed fluffier woolys, mine tend to look more like an angora than a wooly, but I do well with them and I rather them that way.


----------



## rabbitgal (Feb 12, 2005)

I have English Angoras, which are supposed to be one of the hardest breeds to maintain of all the long-coated rabbits. Are they work? Yes, definitely, but not as bad as you might expect. When mine aren't molting (then they're clipped anyway) I spend about an hour a week on each one with a brush...I don't have a grooming blower, but if I did, I could get one done in about 20 minutes.

Their docile, easy going temperaments can't be beat.


----------



## bluebird2o2 (Feb 14, 2007)

Fuzzy lops can be used for spinning if the wool is long enough.they vary as too wool length but most i see have finer wool than jersey woolies which mats easier.


----------

